# 1937 Rollfast



## SilverBullet08 (Aug 13, 2022)

What you see is what you get. $150 shipping


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Aug 16, 2022)

SilverBullet08 said:


> What you see is what you get. $150 shipping
> 
> View attachment 1678979
> 
> ...



Or local pickup


----------



## kshimp41 (Aug 30, 2022)

Would possibly be interested in bars, truss rods, and rack if you part out.  Thanks. Kirby


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Aug 30, 2022)

kshimp41 said:


> Would possibly be interested in bars, truss rods, and rack if you part out.  Thanks. Kirby



Not parting out and quite frankly not in a hurry to sell either. It will wait it’s turn to fix one day


----------



## kshimp41 (Aug 31, 2022)

I have this one.


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Sep 30, 2022)

$100


----------



## Thee (Sep 30, 2022)

Deal


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 30, 2022)

Thee said:


> Deal



It’s not your bike!


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Sep 30, 2022)

Thee said:


> Deal



No Deal


----------



## Thee (Sep 30, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> It’s not your bike!



Well duh & the other ones not offered for sale? Why would you put $100 on your own dond? Derp & the other bikes better lol


----------



## MrMonark13 (Sep 30, 2022)

Thee said:


> Well duh & the other ones not offered for sale? Why would you put $100 on your own dond? Derp & the other bikes better lol



True. I don’t know. I’m quite confused by this!


----------



## Thee (Sep 30, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> True. I don’t know. I’m quite confused by this!



You should be


----------

